# Wyoming inspection nets more than 71 pounds of cocaine



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wyoming inspection nets more than 71 pounds of cocaine*

A traffic stop on Interstate 80 near Cheyenne, WY, netted more than 71 pounds of cocaine from a tractor-trailer. The drugs have an estimated street value of more than $3.2 million.

The truck, hauling a load of onions from Quincy, WA, to Atlanta, was stopped early Thursday evening, Oct. 6, for a tire violation. According to a Wyoming Highway Patrol press release, during the stop, the trooper found the tractor was occupied by two adults and five children. The children ranged in age from 18 months to 14 years old.

During the stop, a level III inspection was performed and the trooper discovered the passengers were not authorized by the trucking company to ride in the tractor with the driver. Also, the driver's logbook was not showing an accurate indication of his trip, according to the release. 

A search of the interior of the truck tractor and an alert from a Wyoming Highway Patrol K-9 led to the discovery of a bag in the sleeper area of the truck tractor. Inside the bag troopers discovered roughly 29 kilogram bricks of cocaine, weighing a little more than 71 pounds.

The stop led to the arrest of two adults, Ramon L. Rojas, age 35, and his companion, 27 year-old Olga Ulbarra-Cruz. Both are from Tualatin, OR. The five children were transported by troopers to Cheyenne where they were placed in protective custody with the Department of Family Services.


----------

